# Mamba max glitch.



## Andy Olson (Feb 23, 2007)

havnt run for a couple weeks because ive had a glitch in the mamba system. i think ive found the problem, having wire tied the motor leads together thru the shock tower of my b4 seems to have been at the root of the problem. just a heads up, i think the mamba esc might pick up feedback from induction if these leads are tied to close together. mine had gotten to a point where it wouldnt move and would cog or glitch and sit in place. frustration. almost returned it for repair , in fact i tried it one last time after starting to remove the motor/esc from the chassis/ had looked at the tight wire tied wires and dismissed it earlier. but since now id had to cut the wire tie anyway. i decided to try and well its working fine now.. go figure.
my best guess is induction screwing with the timing. now it could be a bad spot in the wire insulation too/ though i couldnt see any arcing and i looked for any arcing by running it in a darkly lit area. as well as examining the insualtion for cuts etc. anyone had a similar experiance? resolved or otherwise?
i know the mamba senses rotor location allowing it to adjust timing on the fly without the use of sensor wires. could be theres enough induction between motor wires too closley tied together to fool this method of sensing. i noticed my problems were from off throttle to throttle, seemed like as long as i kept it going and didnt go completely off throttle or stop it would remain running. anyway. going to fire off a copy of this to castle. hope to hear some ideas on this .and or maybe it wil be helpfull to others. Persoonally i wont feel confident in this fix untill ive had several glitch free runs.

ive rerouted my motor leads to pass thru different parts of the shock tower btw  lol


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine has been doing the same....I will try moving my wire and see if it helps


----------

